# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна ДЕМО-версия УПП для 1C-8.3

## Linka

Добрый день!
Просьба скиньте пожалуйста ссылку или где скачать демо-версию "Управление производственным предприятием" или базу данных (для тренировки), желательно совместимую с 1C-8.3.18.1433!
Спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## GresOfBase

Какой смысл использовать УПП и тренироваться на ней, если она в следующем году прекращает свое существование?

----------


## Online_Z

> Какой смысл использовать УПП и тренироваться на ней, если она в следующем году прекращает свое существование?


О прекращении поддержки типовой конфигурации "1С:Управление производственным предприятием" (1С:УПП) в 2026 г.
пишут, что поддержка УПП будет до конца 1 кв. 2026 года, что бы клиенты могли сформировать и сдать отчетность за 2025 г.

----------

